# Can't install Broadcom firmware ports



## unixlearn (Jan 30, 2014)

bwn(4) manual page says: 





> This driver requires firmware to be loaded before it will work.  The
> ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod port needs to be installed before ifconfig(8)
> will work.


When I go to install net/bwn-firmware-kmod, I get an this error.

```
# make install
===>  bwn-firmware-kmod-0.1.0 may not be packaged: this is a modified version of
 a restricted firmware.
===>  Installing for bwn-firmware-kmod-0.1.0
===>  Checking if net/bwn-firmware-kmod already installed
pkg_add: can't stat package file '/usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/work/bwn-firm
ware-kmod-0.1.0.tbz'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod.
```

The same thing happens if I try to install net/bwi-firmware-kmod

```
# make install
===>  bwi-firmware-kmod-3.130.20 may not be packaged: this is a modified version
 of a restricted firmware.
===>  Installing for bwi-firmware-kmod-3.130.20
===>  Checking if net/bwi-firmware-kmod already installed
pkg_add: can't stat package file '/usr/ports/net/bwi-firmware-kmod/work/bwi-firm
ware-kmod-3.130.20.tbz'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/bwi-firmware-kmod.
```
Seems neither of these are available for download. 

BTW, I do not understand why do I have to download something to get it to work. If it doesn't work then, it becomes difficult to connect to the Internet to download it. Luckily, I was able to get access to a Ethernet cable. However, this is not usual.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Broadcom WiFi*

Look again at those error messages, it is not saying it can't download the distfiles.  It says it can't stat(1) the package file.  Check your /etc/make.conf for any added settings, like TMPDIR or DESTDIR.


----------



## unixlearn (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Broadcom WiFi*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Look again at those error messages, it is not saying it can't download the distfiles.  It says it can't stat(1) the package file.  Check your /etc/make.conf for any added settings, like TMPDIR or DESTDIR.


There is absolutely nothing in my /etc/make.conf. Also, after reading the stat(1) manual page, I still do not understand what it does. So, how do I resolve this issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

The legacy package manager (pkg_add) is trying to read (stat) a package file that should have been built. It can't read it. That is unusual. It could be a permissions issue, like trying to install a port as a non-root user. Or the filesystem could be mounted read-only. Or there might be some access thing like sudo involved. How is your FreeBSD system different from normal? What version of FreeBSD is it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

I think this may be due to the staging of the ports tree. A package gets created before the port is installed. But this port doesn't allow packaging. Try doing `make -DNO_STAGE install`.


----------



## trev (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks! `make -DNO_STAGE install` worked


----------

